# White Tower Burgers -- Quick and Easy



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

When I was a teenager back in the early 1960s I used to enjoy attending record hops. In the town of Mount Ephraim in South Jersey near where I grew up there was one held in a place called Mepri Hall, and it was hosted by a DJ named Jerry Blavat, who had a large following and still does. It was a great place to meet kids from other high schools on a friendly basis.

Now just a half block away on the corner of Kings Highway and the Black Horse Pike stood a White Tower burger joint. The architecture fascinated me, and the hamburgers were good too.

As the seasons change on my micro indoor railway inspired by the ideas of the late Carl Arendt, I like to swap the buildings, much like Carl suggested that they do on a theater production's stage. My White Tower is based on a photo I found on line, printed out, and mounted on black foam board. It only has three sides and no roof so it can fold for storage. Due to the simplicity of the Art Deco facade, it would be pretty easy to build a full-dimensional model too.

And if you don't like White Tower, you could try a White Castle.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Martin, you missed out on a great era. Then there were 'Car Hops'. Hot Cars, Pretty Girls and Cool guys. The Good Old Days.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

In New London CT. I remember there was a Kelly's hamburger in the 50's.


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

In the late 60s early 70s we cruised Whittier Blvd. In northern Orange County in Southern California. We always ended up at Coco's. Hamburgers and the thickest malts. I'm happy to have come of age when I did. So much friendlier times.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I cruised the same streets, but lived in Placentia. Coco's cream pies!

Glad I got to live in those times.

Greg


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

Often went to Placentia to eat at the 301 Cafe and El Farilito. Small world.


----------

